# resurrecting a dead classic, yay or nay?



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I've got a feb 1999 (pre Saeco!) Classic here.

I got it off ebay for nothing, well I was going to pay but when I saw the state of it the guy said I could have it for free, and rightly so it's a rough old dog...

Initially I had hoped to clean it all up, change a few parts and presto.

I have stripped it down as far as I can but the owner clearly never once cleaned the thing as its disgusting, I cannot get the brew head apart and at the moment can't undo the screw that attach the boiler to the head.

I ran it before I stripped it and it seems to work, at the the pump does.

Its obviously going to need a lot of spares.

The chassis is quite heavily rusted in places on the base, i could get this off and powder coat.

I can't decide whether to bother continuing or not. I like a project but you have to draw a line somewhere.

Any advice?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never stripped a Classic so can't really offer advice.

You did a great job on the grinder so I think you'd be more than capable of doing it. It's definitely going to be a labour of love, but I think you should go for it.

Are you going to spray it purple too? That would be awesome!

Could be a market for this.....Pimp my espresso!

Yes do it!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought about matching the grinder, but actually I'd just go plain white this time. Probably depends if I can crack the boiler/brew group open...

Its been making me wretch a bit.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Get it cracked open before you decide.

Think how satisfying it will be though if you can resurrect it. As long as it doesn't cost you to much and you can cover your costs if you sell it then I say do it!!


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Depends on your reasons for doing it. If you are just using it as a project then go for it. If not, then cost out what it's going to cost to replace what's needed, and see if it's going to cost you, or make you, money.

Ive just stripped and rebuilt my eBay purchase and I was surprised by just how easy it was. A bit of care with the bolts when taking them out, and clearly marking the cables, makes it all a bit easier. Photos as you go helps too.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am sensing negative waves here!!!!! What happened to that go for it person I recall??

Definitely GO FOR IT even if it is only for the experience /self satisfaction.

With regard to the brew head do you mean the bolts holding it to the case/frame or the ones holding the boiler to brew head?

Heat applied with a soldering iron or a small gas torch will usually expand the alloy and crack the crud. OR small strips of rag wrapped around the bolts and soaked in "plusgas" penetrating fluid then left to soak overnight. OR you could try soaking in vinegar


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

The shower holding plate is totally congealed in place. I have managed to get the bolts out that hold it in, but I can't prize it out! Its quite pitted too, I don't know if that affects performance?

Saftlad its mostly just for kicks


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Any pics nij?


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

My holding plate was quite reticent too. I just took the screen off, turned the whole thing over, and brushed on some diluted puly caff. Couple of hours (and applications) later, it came off ok. I figured if it was totally gone I could just replace it but it's back on after a good clean and working fine.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Slip something part way into the shower plate, like a crap screwdriver, and give it a knock sideways with a hammer.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Heating the element may help too (draw some water into the boiler first though!).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a far easier way to remove a dispersion plate with the use of a birmingham screwdriver all you need is a screw of the same size but maybe 1.5" long and just gently screw that into the hole for the shower screen screw and it will price the plate off as it touches the metal higher up.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Charliej said:


> There is a far easier way to remove a dispersion plate with the use of a birmingham screwdriver all you need is a screw of the same size but maybe 1.5" long and just gently screw that into the hole for the shower screen screw and it will price the plate off as it touches the metal higher up.


Thats genius and I think my brain was moving along those sort of lines as I kept wanting to put the screw back in!

Not looking good though as I got on of the bolts moving that fix the boiler body onto the head and the aluminium sheared off around the bolt. So it'll need a replacement boiler, plus a steam thermostat and probably a steam valve.

Starting to seem not worth it :/


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> There is a far easier way to remove a dispersion plate with the use of a birmingham screwdriver all you need is a screw of the same size but maybe 1.5" long and just gently screw that into the hole for the shower screen screw and it will price the plate off as it touches the metal higher up.


Charlie, great piece of lateral thinking. Great tip "Birmingham" screw driver.....how very dare you


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Charlie, great piece of lateral thinking. Great tip "Birmingham" screw driver.....how very dare you


It was a standard phrase amongst the various day release apprentices at the college I went to in Derby for my A levels, British Rail and British rail Engineering and Rolls Royce Aerospace apprentices all used it. I should have written "than with a birmingham screwdriver" lol


----------

